# New 05 GTO engine



## Txag1986 (Mar 15, 2012)

I want to put a new engine in my 05 Gto. Problem is I have no idea where to start. I was looking at a ZL427 which is based of the 7.0V8. I need to know what engine I should buy that will fit and give me the most horsepower. If anyone has any idea please let me know.


----------



## bvqsmgto (Jul 15, 2011)

If you've got the bucks, LS9!
http://www.gmperformanceparts.com/EngineShowcase/index.jsp?engId=LS9&engine=LS9&sku=1920199&engCat=ls

This is one of two engines that GM allows you to order and assemble at their plant(for a price).
http://media.gm.com/media/us/en/gm/news.detail.html/content/Pages/news/us/en/2011/Oct/1027_enginebuild


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Just rebuild your current LS2 and upgrade it along the way.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

You could build your current LS2, supercharge, etc. Anything over 600RWHP takes much more than the engine, consider trans upgrade, driveline including Rear Gear and suspension. 526RWHP overwhelms stock rear wheels and clutch. If money is not an issue TSP 427 supercharged is my choice, 800RWHP.


----------

